# Great Polish Composer Penderecki Has Died



## starthrower

Mr. Penderecki died at home after being ill for a time. He was 86.
https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...ser-conductor-krzysztof-penderecki-dies-at-86


----------



## Flamme

He lived a long and I presume fulfilled life. RIP.


----------



## Rogerx

See:

Krzysztof Penderecki (1933-2020)


----------

